# ISO Bush's baked beans recipe



## Dina (Nov 7, 2005)

I got some navy beans today hoping they're the ones to use on Bush's baked beans recipe.  Does anyone have that recipe or a similar recipe calling for brown sugar, molasses, bacon, spices, etc?  Do I have to cook the beans before I add all the flavorings to them, or do I do this during the cooking process?  I would appreciate your help.  Thank you.

Dina


----------



## QSis (Nov 7, 2005)

The ingredients you listed are those used in Boston Baked Beans.  Once you have made your own homemade beans, you will be spoiled.

You can substitute bacon for salt pork.  If you like your beans on the wet side, add more water during the baking process.

For an additional treat, get a can of brown bread, slice the bread, toast it, and spread with butter.  Serve with good hot dogs or knockwurst.

Lee

Boston Baked Beans
 
1 pound (2 cups) dry navy beans
2/3 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 cup molasses
chunk of salt pork
1 large onion, large diced
 
Soak beans overnight. Drain and rinse.  Cover again with water, add a little salt,  and cook till tender, 30 mins. at least.  Drain again.  Put in beans in an oven-proof beanpot or Dutch oven with the diced onions and half of the salt pork. diced.  Score other half of the salt pork.
 
Mix the brown sugar, dry mustard, and molasses with two cups of water.  Pour over the beans and mix in.  Place the scored salt pork on top of the beans.  Cover and bake at 300* for about 4-5 hours,  until beans are very tender, adding water as necessary.  You can do this in a crock pot, too, for about 10 hours on low or 6-7  hours on high.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 7, 2005)

Dang, and I thought yo had to ask Duke !!! All that time wasted bribing that darn ole dog!


----------



## Dina (Nov 7, 2005)

You're the best QSis!  Thank you for posting the recipe.  And yes, I'll be so spoiled after making these from scratch-no more canned baked beans at this dinner table.  The beans are soaking, as we speak, and I'll let you know how they turn out tomorrow.

Woohoo Robo!  And we didn't even have to ask Duke, huh?!  LOL  

Dina


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 8, 2005)

some recipes cut back on the brown sugar and add ketchup (which is sweet) or just add some tomato paste.  And of course there are those of us who will use smokey bacon instead of salt pork, and add some garlic which goes with everything except brownies.

but yes: make your own and you will find the cans hard to return to.  and your house will smell sooooooo gooooooooooooood!


----------



## Dina (Nov 8, 2005)

My house has been smelling good all afternoon.  I did add a couple of cloves of fresh garlic, ketchup and smoked bacon instead of salt pork.  The baked beans are done and oh, they're so yummy!  I will never go back to canned beans again.

Dina


----------



## QSis (Nov 8, 2005)

You can freeze containers of beans, too, Dina, and they are perfect when thawed and reheated.  Just add a little more water.

You think your kitchen smelled good with the beans?  You ought to try another centuries-old New England tradition ....Indian Pudding!   'Tis the season for it, too.

Lee


----------



## Dina (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright Lee!  I'm drooling with your Indian pudding...can I get the recipe?

Dina


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 8, 2005)

it's a sweet corn meal pudding sometimes with raisins etc.  so good.

recipe please!!


----------



## Dina (Nov 8, 2005)

Yummy!  I was fixing to make some brownies but this sounds like something I'd like to try.  And better yet, I've got all the ingredients here.  Would you hand me the recipe, please?!


----------



## QSis (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay, Dina - we'll have you dropping your R's yet!  Be warned that some people think this is an acquired taste, but if you put cream or vanilla ice cream on it, I think you'll like it right from the start.  Let me know, okay?

This will probably be moved to the dessert forum, but since you're looking here, I'll post here.

Lee

New England Indian Pudding
 
5 cups milk, divided
2/3 cup molasses
1/2 cup cornmeal
1/3 cup light brown sugar
1 tsp salt
3/4 tsp cinnamon
pinch ginger and nutmeg 
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup raisins
1 well-beaten egg
 
Heat 4 cups of milk and molasses together.  
 
Combine cornmeal, sugar, salt and spices.  Gradually stir into hot liquid.  Add butter.  Cook over low heat, stirring frequently, until mixture thickens, about 20 minutes.  Add raisins and beaten egg.
 
Pour into greased 1 and a 1/2 quart baking dish.  Pour remaining cool milk on the pudding.  Do not stir.
 
Bake at 300 for 3 hours.  Serve hot with heavy cream or vanilla ice cream.
 
Serves 8 - 10.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

For baked beans, the recipe given is one very good recipe.  But don't limit yourself to just one.  In your next batch, sweeten with Maple Syrup and add just a touch of chili powder.  Or you can omit the mustard.  For meat, you can use bacon, browned breakfast sausage, Itallian Sausage, browned ground beef, sliced hot dogs, cooked corned beef, Ham, ham-hocks, salt pork, cubed fresh pork, venison (trimmed of all fat), bratwurst, ring bolgna, etc.

Try other sweeteners as well.  Try adding a pinch of cloves, or cinamon.  Baked beans are made in a thousand different ways.  You can also make very good baked beans with dried pinto beans, black beans, great white northern beans, etc.  Kidney beans and garbanzo beans (chic peas) are not good for baked beans though.

Some people like dry beans with a very rich, dark mollases flavor, while others on the other end of the spectrum prefer very saucy beans swimming in a sweet/tangy sauce flavored by sugar and brown sugar.  

The best recipe for baked beans is the one you like best.  My favorite depends on my mood when I'm making them.  I prefer either the boston baked bean recipe given by Qsis, or a similar recipe that uses maple syrup instead of mollases.  I always add about a tsp. of chili powder to my beans, but that is absolutely optional.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

